# 06 gto automatic won’t shift



## SBC_GTO06Gang (Jun 7, 2021)

I have an 2006 gto I recently replaced the radiator water pump thermostat. It ran fine for about 3 weeks and now it won’t shift properly I checked the transmission oil it was fine I did change all the ignition coil wire spark plugs and only two of the ignition coil. Still won’t shift I have to drop it to low gear one and shift till 3 and then into drive but 90% of the time it slips and just revs someone please help


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Im assuming that you mean the shifter itself, physically shifts, but the trans does not? Because in some cases, an interlock cable prevents the shifter from moving.

If you put an auto in gear and it just revs without moving, that's usually a bad trans/ pump. Whatever you do, be very careful right now... You may make the difference between it costing $25 and $2000.

When was the oil and filter changed last? If your filter is clogged, the pump wont pickup oil and it won't move. If you change the trans oil and filter, it'll cost $30... if you keep driving it, youre going to wipe out the whole trans... very quick!


----------



## SBC_GTO06Gang (Jun 7, 2021)

I can’t locate the trans oil plug


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Most automatic transmissions do NOT have a drain plug. I don't know how long you've owned the car, but as you can imagine, the fact that there is no drain, and that you're just discovering this now, indicates that the oil probably hasnt been changed in a long time. It also looks very "wet" under there.

It's an easy job, but you do need basic mechanic skills and a good work ethic, to change auto trans fluid. 

Clean it all VERY GOOD before starting.
Buy a new filter and gasket, and enough trans fluid to refill it.
Ensure that you have enough clearance to drop the pan, BEFORE STARTING.
Remove all of the pan bolts, but leave two loose and installed, on one end.
When the pan drops, fluid will go everywhere, so have a big catch bin under it.
Remove those last two bolts and take the pan down.
Remove the old filter and install the new one. Inspect the old stuff. Does it look clogged? Theres often a magnet in the oil pan, if so, does it have metal on it?
Remove the old gasket and install a new one, with Permatex Ultra Grey.
I wouldnt drive this car until you sort this out. A clogged filter can wipe out the whole trans, and the repair is not cheap.

Also, don't trust this job to a Jiffy Lube (15 minute oil change) shop. They vacuum out your old oil, so they don't take the pan down and change the filter. This will not help. You can have a transmission shop or neighborhood shop do it, but make it a reputable shop!!!!!

Trans shops are notorious for ripping off customers, because a clogged filter and a blown trans, act the same... but there's a $1200 difference in price!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

AGain, you're not giving enough information to more accurately diagnose this, but an automatic trans owner should ALWAYS know when their oil and filter were changed last, so you need it either way.


----------



## SBC_GTO06Gang (Jun 7, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Most automatic transmissions do NOT have a drain plug. I don't know how long you've owned the car, but as you can imagine, the fact that there is no drain, and that you're just discovering this now, indicates that the oil probably hasnt been changed in a long time. It also looks very "wet" under there.
> 
> It's an easy job, but you do need basic mechanic skills and a good work ethic, to change auto trans fluid.
> 
> ...


----------



## SBC_GTO06Gang (Jun 7, 2021)

Your absolutely right I don’t know much about the car I got it when I was 17 the horse power was good enough for me. I’m 30 now and started working on it on my own but not much to go on. Thank you for the help I did call the dealership they said there was a drain plug lol but I didn’t find one so again thank you much appreciated


----------



## SBC_GTO06Gang (Jun 7, 2021)

Ok so I flushed the trans oil, cleaned the pan, replaced the filter and cleaned up as much as I could there is not leaks. Thank you it was a fairly easy job just a bit time consuming. But the gears still slip. Also I noticed my gto does not drop from the rear when in drive nor does it rise when in park.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Commendable that you came here for advice and took it... and that you did the job! We need to know what shape your filter was in. If it was clogged for several years, then it's not a great senario


----------



## SBC_GTO06Gang (Jun 7, 2021)

I got rid of it already but yeah it was pretty bad the mechanic that rebuilt the trans about a year ago did such a shit job might I add Also some prick decided to put sugar or salt in my gas tank also about a year ago i had it cleaned out but idk what type of internal damage it did


----------

